# MTF Chart for New Nikon 800mm f/5.6



## Axilrod (Jan 30, 2013)

I don't really know much about MTF charts, but I've never seen one that looks like this:


----------



## mbpics (Jan 30, 2013)

mtf10 and 30 are pretty easy for lenses this long. I'm pretty sure Canon's MTF charts show up to 50 (the faint dashed lines). At 10 and 30 Canon's superteles all look very close to this.


----------



## EchoLocation (Jan 30, 2013)

i really don't know how to read MTF charts either... but I saw this one and definitely noticed a difference from other lenses.
anyone have any more insight in to what this actually means?


----------



## infared (Jan 30, 2013)

HOLY CRAP...I did not think that was possible. ...wait.....for $18000...let me reconsider my response......
(Well it is an AMAZING MTF chart...truly).


----------



## LSV (Jan 30, 2013)

This is Canon's counterpart. Looks like a great challenge for Canon to catch up. Can't wait...


----------



## J.R. (Jan 30, 2013)

While this is certainly a very good chart, comparisons with the Canon's 800mm will be inevitable. 

FWIW, Canon prepares its MTF charts differently - the way to read a Canon chart is explained below. 

Now take a look at the 600mm II's MTF chart ... looks very good. The Nikon's 600mm's MTF chart is also attached for comparison. 

Canon's 800mm needs an update but I'm sure they'll catch up.


----------

